# Finally Bought a FoodSaver



## Finney (Jan 21, 2005)

I finally broke down and bought a FoodSaver Monday night.  A V1085 at Costco for $129.  Came with the set of canisters, some bags, and a couple rolls of mat'l.  Also bought a bulk box of mat'l.
Used it Tuesday night to Vac seal some (bought in bulk) chicken breasts.

Yes I know I should have done it long ago.  But I sort of like eating a whole pork butt in one sitting.     Kidding.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2005)

'Bout time, Chris.  What I can't understand is why you waited 'till today to tell us??? :roll:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 21, 2005)

Go to Sam's or Costco, but the whole ribeye which you can get for about 6 bucks a pound sometimes.  Ask them to slice it to your preference.
Bring it home, vac pac 'em and freeze em.  You can save big bucks this way.  My local stores sell ribeyes for 9.99 a pound.  You can save around 30 bucks for every 10 pounds.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2005)

Yep!  They can pay for themselves in no time when you buy in bulk


----------



## Finney (Jan 21, 2005)

Bill Hays said:
			
		

> 'Bout time, Chris.  What I can't understand is why you waited 'till today to tell us??? :roll:


Thought I would *calm* down the BB with a little FoodSaver talk.  mm: 
I think some of us could use it. 
_Not me, I don't give a shit._

So, is the one I got any good?  I wish I would have bought one a while back when they were on the Amazon Friday Sale.  I think it was _like_ $89.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2005)

Their site, www.tilia.com , doesn't show the V1085, only the 1075. Larry bought one last month and his wasn't listed either.  I don't get it.  At least yours can be found with a google search (Larry's couldn't). It's a good unit if you compare using the 1075.  Many people on TVWB have the 1050 (myself included) and it's great!


----------



## Finney (Jan 21, 2005)

Yeah, mine looks like the 1075, 1200, and 1205.  It's white and 'brushed chrome' instead of black and BC like the 1200 and 1205.
Seems to work well so far.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 21, 2005)

Good for you Finnster!!  You'll love it, I love my 1050!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 21, 2005)

Chris Finney said:
			
		

> [quote="Bill Hays":2am14v0o]'Bout time, Chris.  What I can't understand is why you waited 'till today to tell us??? :roll:


Thought I would *calm* down the BB with a little FoodSaver talk.  mm: 
I think some of us could use it. 
_Not me, I don't give a shit._

So, is the one I got any good?  I wish I would have bought one a while back when they were on the Amazon Friday Sale.  I think it was _like_ $89.[/quote:2am14v0o]

Didn't Dougie D. tell you when they were last on sale? :twisted:


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 23, 2005)

I don't have one either. Been too busy buyin up EZ Ups , chafing dishes, cookware, knives,pits, and the like. I will get one eventually though. :roll: Woody


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 23, 2005)

I like being able to reheat in boiling water. It keeps the food moist where both convection and microwave cooking tend to dry things out. WM


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 23, 2005)

WoodSaver, you don't have a food vac yet...thought that was standard purchase after the pit!


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 23, 2005)

Standard after taking _delivery_ of the pit.  ;-)


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 23, 2005)

10-4


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> I like being able to reheat in boiling water. It keeps the food moist where both convection and microwave cooking tend to dry things out. WM


I microwave frozen and thawed PP (vacuum sealed) all the time with no moisture loss.. There's no where for it to go.


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 23, 2005)

Don't they splode? I always thought sealed stuff could splode in the microwave? Was my mom lyin to me? Hey wait, can you put _metal_ in them too?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 23, 2005)

Woody, only put metal in on the forth of July! It's the only day of the year that it's excepted!


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2005)

Haven't sploded one yet but I almost did once. Hit an extra "0" on the timer    I don't heat them up on high. 30 to 40% and I keep an eye on them. The sealed bag keeps all the moisture inside.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2005)

Jane's right and some have thermometers that are metal too.  Don't know how they do that but you still can't put a plate with metal trim in there


----------



## Finney (Jan 24, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Chris Finney":3nbgkm9e][quote="Bill Hays":3nbgkm9e]'Bout time, Chris.  What I can't understand is why you waited 'till today to tell us??? :roll:


Thought I would *calm* down the BB with a little FoodSaver talk.  mm: 
I think some of us could use it. 
_Not me, I don't give a shit._

So, is the one I got any good?  I wish I would have bought one a while back when they were on the Amazon Friday Sale.  I think it was _like_ $89.[/quote:3nbgkm9e]

Didn't Dougie D. tell you when they were last on sale? :twisted:[/quote:3nbgkm9e]
Actually I posted that they were on sale last time, then didn't buy one.  I thought the Costco price was better than it was.  :?


----------



## Finney (Jan 24, 2005)

Susan Z said:
			
		

> If you put a lit match or cigarette in your microwave, you can create glowing plasma balls that will float around (and probably destroy your microwave)...!
> 
> http://apache.airnet.com.au/~fastinfo/m ... index.html



Boy that's good to know... Just in case I would have ever thought to put a lit match in there.  :?


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 24, 2005)

I am totally going to start smoking now!!  COOL!! 

Honey, go buy me a pouch of Zig-Zag!  Daddy's got a hankerin' for "grit"!!


----------



## Finney (Jan 25, 2005)

Vac packed bulk hamburger in one pound packs last night.  Yea.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2005)

Chris Finney said:
			
		

> Vac packed bulk hamburger in one pound packs last night.  Yea.


There you go, Chris ~ It's already paying for it's self!  :-D


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 25, 2005)

Wait for that first Q freeze...oh the loveliness of it all!! 8)


----------



## Uncle Al (Jan 27, 2005)

Anyone tried a brand of bags other than the ones that come with the foodsaver ?? Tilia I think. I tried some Black & Decker bags 'cause thats all they had at the time at Wal Mart. They sucked or should I say they didn't. 

Uncle Al


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2005)

Al, I've tried the Kenmore bags whhich work just as well as the Foodsaver bags do.  My understanding is that any bag that has the air "channels" that are used to evacuate the air will work.

Welcome aboard!!  8)


----------



## Finney (Jan 27, 2005)

Bill, did they work as well in regards to freezer burn?
Long term freezing?


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2005)

Chris, I opened a bag of PP last night from New Years and it was fine..Excellent in fact!  :-D  This is the 1st time using the Kenmore bags and less than 30 days in the freezer is hardly a test for freezer burn. Sorry


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 27, 2005)

The Kenmore bag and Kenmore "FoodSaver" are both made by Tilia the OEM of the tradename FoodSaver. Read that somewhere, I think Consumer Reports.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2005)

I didn't know that about the Kenmore bags. Thanks.   For the curious, the Foodsaver bags have a crosshatch pattern of air evacuation channels and the Kenmore bags have straight, in-line channels.  Not that anyone cares, though.. :roll:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 27, 2005)

Are the Kenmore bags cheaper? BTW, I just got a couple of the 6" rolls. Great for lots of things, doesn't seem to waste as much space as the larger bags.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Are the Kenmore bags cheaper? BTW, I just got a couple of the 6" rolls. Great for lots of things, doesn't seem to waste as much space as the larger bags.


Nick, generally speaking, yes the Kenmore bags are cheaper.  However, I have seen a sale or 2 where the Foodsaver bags are cheaper.  We use the 8" bags alot but for storing bulk bought ground meat and other larger portions, we use the 11" bags.  We still have some of the quart bags that came with one of the Foodsaver bag deals but usually use the rolls since they can be cut to size.    Didn't know anyone made a 6" bag..


----------



## Uncle Al (Jan 27, 2005)

Thanks Bill,

I'll check 'em out.

Uncle Al


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 27, 2005)

Bill Hays said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":2wblzutv]Are the Kenmore bags cheaper? BTW, I just got a couple of the 6" rolls. Great for lots of things, doesn't seem to waste as much space as the larger bags.


Nick, generally speaking, yes the Kenmore bags are cheaper.  However, I have seen a sale or 2 where the Foodsaver bags are cheaper.  We use the 8" bags alot but for storing bulk bought ground meat and other larger portions, we use the 11" bags.  We still have some of the quart bags that came with one of the Foodsaver bag deals but usually use the rolls since they can be cut to size.    Didn't know anyone made a 6" bag..[/quote:2wblzutv]

Yeah Bill, they just came out with them. I ordered 3 rolls to give them a try. They are great to freeze single serving leftovers in.


----------



## Shawn White (Jan 27, 2005)

someone suggested cutting them from the roll longer than you need then reusing after washing

I was thinking of trying this as long as they weren't boiled or nuked ... any of you folks tried this?


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 27, 2005)

I have washed many a bag and it works fine!


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2005)

Shawn, I mentioned cutting the bags longer, washing and reusing them a while back..That was on TVWB, I think.  I do it often and nuking the bags doesn't appear to affect them (resealing).  Have never boiled them...


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 27, 2005)

On edit...I have never re-used a bag that I have reheated pork or brisket in! 8)


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 27, 2005)

When it gets to the point that I have to start washing out freezer bags, I'll give up the hobby and find something less expensive.


----------



## Finney (Jan 27, 2005)

Their instructions (printed) says you can reuse as long as you don't boil or microwave.  :?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 27, 2005)

Are you guys that wash your bags the same guys who DON'T want to wash their water pans on the WSM and use sand??????????? I wash my pan and shit can the used bags! :-D


----------



## Finney (Jan 27, 2005)

Dawg gone it Nick...  I think we may just be on the same page on this one.   
Who'd a thunk it?  :?


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 27, 2005)

Well let's see...empty bag, turn inside out, place in dishwasher and then take it out after washing and put it back in the bag drawer...yes, indeed a labor intensive procedure! :smt023   Where the hell is my back brace!!  *LOSERS!!* :-({|=


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2005)

You were right ~ You *ARE* self centered!!    I don't wash mine in the DW because they end up blowing everywhere.  I wash mine by hand and lay out to dry. Doesn't take much when you're doing one bag at a time


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 27, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Well let's see...empty bag, turn inside out, place in dishwasher and then take it out after washing and put it back in the bag drawer...yes, indeed a labor intensive procedure! :smt023   Where the hell is my back brace!!  *LOSERS!!* :-({|=



Try this with your water pan. Do you put the bags on the bottom rack or the top rack?


----------



## Finney (Jan 28, 2005)

Nick, I 'm liking you more everytime you slam Gregie.


----------



## Larry D. (Jan 28, 2005)

I almost feel guilty for using bags once and throwing them away.  I didn't get a Foodsaver - I bought a Sinbo vacuum sealer.  Not quite as nice as the Foodsaver, but it uses the much less expensive flat (not patterned) bags.  And when I bought it, I got a deal that included 200 free 1-quart bags. The free bags were the Foodsaver patterned type - so I got maybe $80 worth of bags (retail value) for free.


----------



## Finney (Jan 28, 2005)

Larry D,
Don't think I would want to put my meat near anything called a Sin blo...
Then again, maybe I would.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 28, 2005)

Chris Finney said:
			
		

> Larry D,
> Don't think I would want to put my meat near anything called a Sinbo...
> Then again, maybe I would.



Careful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 29, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Greg Rempe":2xskqjbg]Well let's see...empty bag, turn inside out, place in dishwasher and then take it out after washing and put it back in the bag drawer...yes, indeed a labor intensive procedure! :smt023   Where the hell is my back brace!!  *LOSERS!!* :-({|=



Try this with your water pan. Do you put the bags on the bottom rack or the top rack?[/quote:2xskqjbg]

Top rack...and why would I put my water pan in there...it's full of sand!


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 29, 2005)

I gotta get one of these things so I can relate! If you guys love your food savers soo much....."why don't you marry them? Ha ha ...ha ha" (One of my favorite retorts!)


----------



## Larry D. (Jan 29, 2005)

Chris, it's the heat sealer strips that'll get you....   :-D


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 29, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> ... If you guys love your food savers soo much....."why don't you marry them? Ha ha ...ha ha" (One of my favorite retorts!)



OK Pee-Wee Herman!!


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 29, 2005)

Greg, that show was a classic! Larry Fishburn, Phil Hartman? The music was written by Todd Rundgren and Mark Mothersbaugh (Devo). That one where he actually married the chicken salad in a ceremony was a hoot! (too bad he had to jack off in public and ruin it!!)


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 29, 2005)

I bought my 2 girls the first 2 seasons of Pee-Wee's Playhouse for Christmas...they love it...and so do I!


----------



## Uncle Al (Jan 29, 2005)

Hey WoodWee

Did ya here that PeeWee opened a dry cleaning shop ??

The Sign out front reads "DROP YOUR PANTS AND JAKET OFF HERE"

Uncle Al


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 29, 2005)

Uncle Al said:
			
		

> Hey WoodWee
> 
> Did ya here that PeeWee opened a dry cleaning shop ??
> 
> ...



Ha Ha Ha Ha. I'll use that one Monday!


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 29, 2005)

Do you know there is a whole subculture of FoodSaver people over on Yahoo. They have a group with like 500 members, like some kind of fucking cult. :smt096  :snakeman:  :smt074  :smt117


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2005)

Bruce, what's your member number??


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 29, 2005)

I think I was 437


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2005)

You should post the link ~ Larry could use it!!  :smt046


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah I know, but I have grown to have feelings for some of those people and I would hate to do that to them.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 29, 2005)

I heard D.D was the Site Admin!!


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 29, 2005)

See Bruce, that was what I'm talkin about on that other post! I'll bet there are sites devoted to:

Cooking with grits

People who love Saratoga Springs 

Andy Griffith fanatics

Frustrated Writers who post just to see there work in print

you name it!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 29, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":2bol2nh1][quote="Greg Rempe":2bol2nh1]Well let's see...empty bag, turn inside out, place in dishwasher and then take it out after washing and put it back in the bag drawer...yes, indeed a labor intensive procedure! :smt023   Where the hell is my back brace!!  *LOSERS!!* :-({|=



Try this with your water pan. Do you put the bags on the bottom rack or the top rack?[/quote:2bol2nh1]

Top rack...and why would I put my water pan in there...it's full of sand! [/quote:2bol2nh1]

That explains the need for a back brace, lifting the water pan full of sand!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 29, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> See Bruce, that was what I'm talkin about on that other post! I'll bet there are sites devoted to:
> 
> Andy Griffith fanatics
> 
> you name it!



  There are over a hundred sites dedicated to the Andy Griffith show.
The biggest one is www.mayberry.com


----------



## Finney (Jan 29, 2005)

Uncle Al said:
			
		

> Hey WoodWee
> 
> Did ya here that PeeWee opened a dry cleaning shop ??
> 
> ...


Funny Uncle Al.  Glad we keep getting members with a sense of humor. :-D


----------



## Uncle Al (Jan 29, 2005)

Hey,

Howcome my better half (LOL) never thinks this stuff is funny. 

Uncle Al


----------



## Finney (Jan 29, 2005)

Uncle Al said:
			
		

> Hey,
> 
> Howcome my better half (LOL) never thinks this stuff is funny.
> 
> Uncle Al



If you better half is a woman... nuf said.  :? 
If not... well you know those gays and their twisted sense of humor. :roll:


----------



## Uncle Al (Jan 29, 2005)

Yup, she's a woman all right.  Doesn't like the Stooges either !!!

Uncle Al


----------



## Finney (Jan 29, 2005)

Mine will do the Stooges sometimes.  Just not Shemp, Joe, or Curly Joe.  It's Curly or nobody.

She's way more of a Our Gang / Little Rascals girl.


----------



## Uncle Al (Jan 29, 2005)

Talk about the Rascals....Boy did I have the hots for Darla. Wonder what she looked loke at 18 ??????

Uncle Al


----------



## Finney (Jan 29, 2005)

Uncle Al said:
			
		

> Talk about the Rascals....Boy did I have the hots for Darla. Wonder what she looked loke at 18 ??????
> Uncle Al



Probably hot at 18, then morped into a horrid creature.   
That's my guess anyway.  :twisted:


----------



## Uncle Al (Jan 29, 2005)

Do ya think she ever did a three way with Spanky and Alfalfa ????? :smt077 

Uncle Al


----------



## Finney (Jan 29, 2005)

Uncle Al said:
			
		

> Do ya think she ever did a three way with Spanky and Alfalfa ????? :smt077
> 
> Uncle Al



Buckwheat and Stymie.


----------



## Uncle Al (Jan 29, 2005)

I'd pay good money to see that.

Sherman Set The wayback machine to 1940...

Uncle Al


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2005)

On a little side note about "Our Gang", how many of you know that Robert Blake was "Mickey" in that show? In fact, his birth name was Mickey Gubitosi.






Darla was lookin' pretty good in this pic...


----------



## Shawn White (Jan 30, 2005)

Bill Hays said:
			
		

> ... Darla was lookin' pretty good in this pic...



Nice find Bill .... but I think yur all a bunch of really sick b@stards. Darla was very CUTE but NOT SEXY. Y'all can be pen pals with Micheal Jackson if he does any 'time'.  :smt046


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 30, 2005)

I've actually got about 10 dvd's featuring the little Rascals.  One of them had a documentary about what happened to them after they got older.  They had a clip of Darla in some b movie....she looked exactly the same.
Alfalfa was actually in "It's Wonderful Life" with Jimmy Stewart.  He of course was later shot in a mysterious incident.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2005)

Shawn White said:
			
		

> Darla was very CUTE but NOT SEXY.


LOL! You're right there, Shawn.  The pic was actually to show Mickey (2nd from the right) and Darly was just a bonus.


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 30, 2005)

Bill, she gave _me_ a little "bone-us"!! You oughtta see Darla now. Eating disorder. Looks like a skeleton!!!!   

ps. I think Shemp was reasonably funny. Curly Joe was just wrong man!


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 30, 2005)

Yep, Darla was a little babe!!!! Do a little spanky on her alfalfa.


----------



## Finney (Jan 31, 2005)

Bill Hays said:
			
		

> On a little side note about "Our Gang", how many of you know that Robert Blake was "Mickey" in that show? In fact, his birth name was Mickey Gubitosi.



Everybody.


----------

